# Black Soil Bearded Dragons



## Whaa (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi again,
I'm not sure if this could have gone under my last post but I figured it would get more attention as a new post.
The guy that I am purchasing my black soiled bearded dragons from (also known as pygmy bearded dragons, pongona henry lawsoni) has indicated that he still has a fair few babies. He lives in the Bondi area of Sydney and is selling the dragons for around $60 - $70 and has indicated a small discount for multiple purchases.If anyone is interested they can send me a private message and I can give out his details that way.
Happy Herping! :lol:


----------



## Whaa (Mar 23, 2003)

Since no one has replied to this I will just so it doesnt look pathetic with only the initial entry.
Well I picked up the dragons on Saterday and they are soooo cute!
They are only about 2.5cm long :!: (snout to vent) The one has very light colouration and the other is very dark. The guy I bought them off was very, very, very helpful. I ended up talking to him for about 2 hours about there care and reptiles in general.
I am so happy :lo:
Any suggestions for names :?: 
I was thinking Spiff and Spike or Vanilla and Chocolate however my sister wants to call them Yes and No. Decitions decitions.
What do you guys use as substrate? I have been told about a lot of things but I have found a floor in all of them (mainly for small dragons)Newspaper/paper towel - crickets can hide under the paper away from dragons
Play sand - gut impaction
Paper pellets - Small crickets can get away from dragons under the pettets
My other options were calci sand but I didnt like the look of it and red desert sand.
I am probably going to get red desert sand but that will cost about $100 to fill a 4ft tank :!: 
Any alternatives :?: 
Well I think thats long enough for now so unless you want me to keep replying to myself......... :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Alexahnder (Mar 23, 2003)

i'd go for paper as a substrate


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2003)

Paper is easy but it isn't really aesthetically pleasing.
I would go for calci-sand and maybe half something else? Put on lots of rocks and logs as well.

They sound really cute! But please dont call them Yes and No!
I'm still waiting to find out if mine are male or female before I name them. There is a web page full of dragon names, I will try to find it for you. Someone posted it here a while back, its quite good if you are looking for ideas


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2003)

Check it out:
http://www.biology.lsa.umich.edu/research/labs/ktosney/file/BDnames.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## Whaa (Mar 23, 2003)

thanks for the posts guys.
I considered using paper as a substrate but I ended up purchasing some red desert sand for a number of reasons. Firstly beause its what they have lived on their entire lives (about 6 days), and I also since the tank is in my bedroom I wanted it to look very asthetic. It is set up with a desert background, red desert sand and a few branches. I will be adding more to the enclosure later on but for now I think if there was too much in the enclosure I wouldnt be able to find the little dragons!
Thanks for the site pinki. I was pleased to see the name spike on it so it was diecided that they will be called Spiff and Spike. I was thinking I could cristen them with their new manes in their water dish :lol:
Hopefuly I can get a gallery set up soon with their pictures in it.


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm thinking of naming mine Puff and Pegasus.
Or Beryl and Jack


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Whaa, I'm not sure about it myself but perhaps you should put up a post asking members about the suitability of Breeders Choice as a substrate? I have heard that there can be problems with it though.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 23, 2003)

You impish little rogue African!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2003)

I luv you too my sweet


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 24, 2003)

Breeders choice is the only way to go......in fact we should go out and spread it around the native habitat covering all that un-natural red sand. :lol: :lol: 


Cheers Hawkeye

(Places helmet on and dives into bunker beside Africa-the desert rats)


----------



## lutzd (Mar 24, 2003)

**

I always knew you were a bit of a devil, Africaphilthingywhatsit, but I wonder if there is any significance to the number of posts you have made as at your last post in this section! Hmmmm?


----------



## sandymegan (Mar 29, 2003)

Hi Whaa
sorry i didn't reply sooner  ... haven't been in here for about a week.
I have 2 bs beardies (rather my son does). Their names are Henry (or Henrietta when we can sex it) and Albert (or Alberta when we can sex it). I used paper for a while as substrate but got frustrated moving everything to clean them out/change paper... After Africa's suggestion we've put some euchi mulch from the garden in there with them and they love it. The crickets still hide a bit under the rocks and hollow logs but I stir up any hiding ones every couple of days. The beardies love this mulch and nestle in under the logs at nite time like in a nest It also looks good with the rocks branches and outback scene painted on the back of the tank. 
Enjoy them,,, they are so cute.
Megan


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 30, 2003)

Too late for me to check now Lusty old boy but was it post number 666 by any chance ?  lol


----------



## lutzd (Mar 30, 2003)

**

Funny you should mention it! It was post number 666a actually, which is the downstairs neighbour of the devil, but close enough! :lol:


----------



## Whaa (Mar 30, 2003)

thanks for reply megan, better late than never.
I have gone with red desert sand and It looks great witht the desert backing I've got on the tank. Red Desert sand has actually proved to be quite useful. At first when they the dragons were on paper towel I wasnt sure if they were using the water or not but now. I now know that when I'm not watching they have a pool party! I come home every day and the water dish has a layer of sand an the bottom which I assume has come off tehir feet when they get in hte water.
I had trouble getting one of them to feed at first but she now is eating fine and I have even got one of them to start eating dog food. I dont know if that is common or not but I'm pretty pround of myself getting a 3 week old dragon to eat dog food. I still feed them primarily crickets though. They usually eat crickets 3 times a day and dog food once a day.
Well thanks for all the posts guys


----------

